
Docker Clusters - khanam
How do I set up elastic Docker clusters on DigitalOcean?
======
dockerman
There are many Docker orchestration tools. If you're looking to set up a fully
elastic Docker cluster on DigitalOcean you can check out the infrastructure as
a service capabilities in DCHQ. [http://dchq.co/docker-
digitalocean.html](http://dchq.co/docker-digitalocean.html) It seems that
there's a meetup coming up on this topic as well.
[http://www.meetup.com/DCHQs-Docker-
Meetups/events/228712311/](http://www.meetup.com/DCHQs-Docker-
Meetups/events/228712311/)

------
stevekemp
How many docker images do you want to run? What kind of software will they
have in them? What have you tried so far?

------
frewsxcv
[https://cloud.docker.com](https://cloud.docker.com)

